

If an Algorithm Wrote This, How Would You Even Know? - graupel
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/08/opinion/sunday/if-an-algorithm-wrote-this-how-would-you-even-know.html?ref=opinion

======
mcnamaratw
Is there an algorithm that can (a) point to something and (b) say something
about it?

(a) and (b) can be weakened as much as necessary to give an interesting
answer.

------
sorokod
This sentence was not written by an algorithm

~~~
pjscott
This sentence was written by an algorithm that humans did not deliberately
implement, and do not fully understand.

~~~
chronial
skynet?

------
dlu
I welcome our robot overlords*

*This message was not written or paid for by an algorithm or robot overlord

